# Back to Green!



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Even though it was a little chilly, I had the perfect ride. It was gorgeous out! Everything was so green and alive looking! lol I hate cold weather, everything looks dead, and I can't ride as long as I would want because I'd freeze. I'm an avid trail rider, so I try to ride when I can...but this winter was so nasty. I was glad to have a good day to ride.

Here are a few pics taken from my phone. They're a bit blurry around the edges, and I was at a flat walk so they're not that great...but you can see how green everything is. I was riding with a neighbor....he's breaking a HUGE burly looking TWH for a friend....he's a sweety though.

These were taken about 3 minutes from the trail head behind my house, and Dez looks mad, but his ears tend to go back when we're in a flat/running walk...plus he did NOT like the gelding...at all. lol




















If ya'll have any trail pics you want to share I'd love to see them!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow...everything there seems not only green, but has a fresh quality to it! 

I just got a didgi camera this spring ( feb) so once we get on some trails I'll post a few! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!!  I shall post a few soon too, as the weather's been nice lately.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww looks like it was a very nice ride! LUCKY!


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

My cam is on its last leg. Poor thing has had it rough, I need to get a new one...though I'd rather spend $300 on tack. :wink: 

It was a very nice ride...I couldn't believe how...lush everything looked. It was great.

I can't wait for the pics. =)


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i can't wait, my guy is moving to a great trail spot on the 28th of the month. i'll take plenty of photos then.


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

Great..... I love this topic!

I went a few weekends ago when I tried out my new trail horse that I am purchasing. Then I went last weekend to try out the trails where I will be boarding. It was GREAT. (I did get sunburned. Haha.)

I live in the Valley of the Appalachian mountains that cut into North Alabama so it is gorgeous country here. 

One thing though....please remember to use fly/mosquito repellent for you AND you trusty mount. And don't forget the sunblock and know your poisonous plants! 

I will take pictures next time I am out. We are always having trail riding events and get together's in this part of the country.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

What breed/age/discipline/color horse are you buying? I'm nosey. =) lol

Sounds like you had fun, and live in a gorgeous place! I bet the trails are really pretty.


----------

